# Simultaneous Export Problem



## YWPhoto (May 10, 2011)

Hi All,

I get the "failed to run mogrify, aborting export"...and it doesn't leave me a text file to go and check.  Read on....error log below.

I'm still having a problem running simultaneous exports.  I export large batches of images _(60-200 at a time_) and have had this problem for a while now.  I even went to the LRQueen on her old blog once with this problem.  I sent a message to Timothy Armes as well.  I've also uninstalled and reinstalled mogrify a few times and done the same with lightroom.  I've renamed/scrapped my export preset folder.  I've tried updating imagemagick...what a fun deal that is.  I thought that I had it licked once, when I was able to roll back to old versions of IM and Mogrify, but the auto update kicked in and by that time, at the 30 hour mark, I just said, @#$% it, I'll just be stuck with it.

One quirky thing.  The imagemagick check deal where you go into the command line and see if it'll show the gif....always crashes the application.  That's an odd thing, but I don't know how that factors into this issue because single batch exports work.

I ran an old P4 XP box with a lot of old versions of all of the software listed below, before getting the new box and I could export 3 or 4 batches of photos at a time without too much trouble...it was slower than cold molasses, but at least it worked.

I'm running:
LR 2.7
LRMogrify 2 (v4.36)   
ImageMagick 6.6.7-0-Q16 windows x64
the two C++ programs imagemagick requires

Windows 7
Core i7 950
(profile has more stuff)

I've found this in the error logs, but can't make heads or tails of it.

*-* *System* 

*-* *Provider* 


[  *Name*]  Windows Error  Reporting


*-* *EventID* 1001     


[  *Qualifiers*]  0



*Level* 4    


*Task* 0    


*Keywords* 0x80000000000000    

*-* *TimeCreated* 


[  *SystemTime*]  2011-02-28T21:31:47.000000000Z



*EventRecordID* 4520    


*Channel* Application    


*Computer* YellowWood-PC    


*Security*
*-* *EventData* 






0    


APPCRASH    


Not  available    


0    


mogrify.exe    


1.0.0.0    


48f4f339    


CORE_RL_magick_.dll    


1.0.0.0    


48f4f221    


c00000fd    


000f3f35    






















1    


449b7ace-d031-11df-9036-6c626d5827b9    


32




Thanks
~Andy
-


----------



## Mark Sirota (May 10, 2011)

All I can tell from that is that mogrify itself is crashing.  Maybe this isn't terribly surprising, given the crash on the test image.  Your version of ImageMagick is reasonably recent, but not the latest -- I might encourage you to try upgrading that again to see whether that fixes it.


----------



## YWPhoto (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Mark.  It appears that newer versions came available in the last month or so, and I downloaded them, but it didn't change anything.  Then I checked to see if the LRMogrify2 plugin had been updated in the plugin manager, it had not, so I did that but it didn't change anything either.  

I restarted the box and restarted lightroom which didn't change anything, then I began looking at where I unzip and store my plugins and other programs.  There were older versions of LRMogrify (one renamed "_old" and the one that I was using) sitting in file folders in that spot, so I deleted them.  Without Mogrify...it'll now crank 3+ exports at the same time again.  As soon as I install Mogrify and try multiple exports, it plays the same old fail song......


----------



## ukbrown (May 10, 2011)

Mogrify cannot be called more than once I believe, it is a simple single threaded .exe file, I think.


----------



## YWPhoto (May 10, 2011)

So it'll work on an old single core running XP, but not on an i7 Quad?


----------



## ukbrown (May 10, 2011)

no, it's the app that cannot be called more than once, it has nothing to do with the hardware


----------



## YWPhoto (May 11, 2011)

That's a heck of a tradeoff.  Use Mogrify and sit in front of the box and wait, or go without it and get my work done in less than an hour.  I must have been only using the Lightroom portions of the export in the past then.


----------



## ukbrown (May 11, 2011)

TBH - 8 cores would be nice then I might try what you are doing, on quad machine it's fully stretched doing one export, no free CPU for me.


----------

